# F/S Abu 7000. Sweden. Knobby mag, ct conversion



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Abu 7000 with ct conversion, knobby mag, abec 5 boca bearings, and smoothies drag washers. Ct bar and knobby mag bought from blackdogtackle. Reel has scratches. See pictures for more details of cosmetics. Great functioning reel. Mag does not affect clicker. $100 face to face or ship on your dime. 














upload a gif


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Price drop $80 shipped


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

What's your best price shipped to nc


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

tightlines said:


> What's your best price shipped to nc



$80.00


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

FishNC13, 
If tight lines does not take it I will for $80. 

DAN


----------



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

What is the current status of this reel?


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Still available. $80 shipped.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

FishNC13 said:


> Still available. $80 shipped.


Sold to Dan if if wants it.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

FishNC13, 

Thanks Yes I will take it. 

We will be going to Hampton, VA for Thanksgiving to visit our son and daughter-in-law. 

We live in Augusta, GA now. Linden looks like it is on the way. 

We could stop by and pick it up. 

We might have a rod or two with us to see if we can yank a stripper or two up on the bank up there. 

PM me your email or phone number and we can make the deal. 

DAN


----------

